# Central Coast Bearded Dragon Breeders



## crazzzylizard (Apr 23, 2012)

*Hey guys I'm trying to find some breeders of bearded dragons on the central coast or surrounding areas, If you know some just post there details and if known there prices.*


----------



## whyme (Apr 23, 2012)

???...... So you've decided on a beardie? Heres a bloke I know and his details. @#$% %^%$#@#$ 0410$%# &&^. his prices are $%^& ea. Hope that helps.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 23, 2012)

this guy is located in windale in lake macquarie. i bought a blacksoil / lawson's dragon off him 2 years ago who is still the best lizard i own  he also sells central beardeds and some other herps

?????????????????????????Bazza's?Reptiles Quality?ReptileBreeder - Bazzas Reptiles Quality Reptile Breeder


----------



## l3atman (Apr 23, 2012)

"???...... So you've decided on a beardie? Heres a bloke I know and his details. @#$% %^%$#@#$ 0410$%# &&^. his prices are $%^& ea. Hope that helps."

he is a really really great breeder, got all my dragons from him, defiantly give him a call, you wont regret it


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2012)

try the for sales section on here,usually beardies for sale all over the place

other wise try typing bearded dragons for sale on central coast in google search,for australia only,you may find other for sale places there


----------



## Bekzs (Apr 26, 2012)

​I have 2 X 6-8wks for sale - 0439769470


----------

